# Which religion do you belong to?



## min0 lee (Dec 28, 2005)

Do tell


----------



## MyK (Dec 28, 2005)

WTF  are you doing?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 28, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> WTF are you doing?


I have no idea.


----------



## GFR (Dec 28, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I have no idea.


True story


----------



## MyK (Dec 28, 2005)

on my birth certificate it says "Church of England" is that christian?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 28, 2005)

I guess it's labelled as Christianity. However what I believe in is a simple yet profound truth. If that gives me a label so be it. I'm not looking for one however... I'm not a fanatic but some may see my beliefs as such. I just believe in the truth.......


----------



## MyK (Dec 28, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I guess it's labelled as Christianity. However what I believe in is a simple yet profound truth. If that gives me a label so be it. I'm not looking for one however... I'm not a fanatic but some may see my beliefs as such. I just believe in the truth.......



whats the truth?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 28, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> whats the truth?


 
Read the bible...


----------



## GFR (Dec 28, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I guess it's labelled as Christianity. However what I believe in is a simple yet profound truth. If that gives me a label so be it. I'm not looking for one however... I'm not a fanatic but some may see my beliefs as such. I just believe in the truth.......


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


 
You're just mad there's no homo's allowed in any of them!


----------



## GFR (Dec 28, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> You're just mad there's no homo's allowed in any of them!


How did you know about that?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 28, 2005)

true story


----------



## MyK (Dec 28, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Read the bible...



I like my fiction with more action!


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 28, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> true story


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 28, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I like my fiction with more action!


 
This is why the bible is so cool to read to me. These are actual events. Events that have taken place and are to take place. That to me is very interesting... That and the fact that the bible is the word of life....... Twins, I win...


----------



## GFR (Dec 28, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> This is why the bible is so cool to read to me. These are actual events. Events that have taken place and are to take place. That to me is very interesting... That and the fact that the bible is the word of life....... Twins, I win...


I agree 100% I have read 100's of books and the bible is the best by far!!!


----------



## MyK (Dec 28, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> This is why the bible is so cool to read to me. These are actual events. Events that have taken place and are to take place. That to me is very interesting... That and the fact that the bible is the word of life....... Twins, I win...




call me old fashioned but I think that evolution is the word of life!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 28, 2005)

I do not believe in organized religion.

They were created by humans.

I belong to none.

I do like to read about them, however.

Note: *Buddhism is NOT a religion, but a way of life*


----------



## brogers (Dec 28, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> I do not believe in organized religion.
> 
> They were created by humans.
> 
> ...


 
Buddha is revered like a god by many buddhists.

Are you a buddhist?  I wouldn't think a Buddhist would condone the murder of Americans by terrorists.


----------



## GFR (Dec 28, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> Buddha is revered like a god by many buddhists.
> 
> Are you a buddhist?  I wouldn't think a Buddhist would condone the murder of Americans by terrorists.


Acording to the Dali Lama, Buddism is not a religion.
As far as murder goes that is not the topic of this thread.


----------



## overboard (Dec 29, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> whats the truth?



*John 14:6 Jesus answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me*


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2005)

lol christianity right now is 66.6


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2005)

Christianity    4,     66.67 %


----------



## MyK (Dec 29, 2005)

overboard said:
			
		

> *John 14:6 Jesus answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me*


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2005)

true story.


----------



## GFR (Dec 29, 2005)

overboard said:
			
		

> *John 14:6 Jesus answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me*


That is not truth!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2005)

i meant the 66.6 thing was true. he kinda wedgied my post w his. there should be a term for that.


----------



## MyK (Dec 29, 2005)

posting first?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 29, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> lol christianity right now is 66.6


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 29, 2005)

OK, whose is the Satanic person on this thread?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> This is why the bible is so cool to read to me. These are actual events. Events that have taken place and are to take place. That to me is very interesting... That and the fact that the bible is the word of life....... Twins, I win...



   That's funny!   

Wait...you were joking, right?

OK, seriously, there may be some things in the Bible that refer to real places and times, but you have to take the whole thing with a grain of salt (or a salt lick, in some cases.)  It can't (or at least, shouldn't) be taken literally, just like any other religious text.  If you know the history of the Bible, or even just the King James version of the Bible, you'll understand why.

Sorry, I'm not trying to poop on your beliefs.  I think faith is a great thing.  It just needs to be mixed with common sense.  I think if all the religions in the world would add that to the mix, we'd live in a much better place.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> Buddha is revered like a god by many buddhists.
> 
> Are you a buddhist?  I wouldn't think a Buddhist would condone the murder of Americans by terrorists.




Um...the Buddha was a man, and a teacher.  He is not a god, nor is he considered one.  

And, being the only person on this poll who has clocked in as Buddhist, I can tell you I do not condone the killing of anyone, tourist, teacher, terrorist or politician.  Not even in retribution.  (Of course, thinking that way is one reason we lost Tibet...   )


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 29, 2005)

i'm Greek Orthodox, very much a Christian.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 29, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> I do not believe in organized religion.
> 
> They were created by humans.
> 
> I belong to none.


Same here

IMO, the bible is probably the most ficticious book around.  I know some of the events really took place but not in the manner of which they speak.  Yes, I have read the bible so don't tell me to read it 

We are each entitled to our own opinions.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Same here
> 
> IMO, the bible is probably the most ficticious book around.  I know some of the events really took place but not in the manner of which they speak.  Yes, I have read the bible so don't tell me to read it
> 
> We are each entitled to our own opinions.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm a spiritual person who believes that the enlightenment lies within and all of these "Religions" are failed attempts of those who found enlightenment to pass it on easily to others.  You have to struggle with your demons within and stop worrying about exorcising the rest of the world (christians/muslims/etc).  I live in a christian land run by christian laws that I really don't think should hold so much weight like only one man can marry one woman, why can't 3 Men marry 1 woman and all share a life together why should christian beliefs hold them back from that?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

>




now that rob cut back on working out he has more time to be a post whore!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> now that rob cut back on working out he has more time to be a post whore!



yeah, and I was thinking about smoking some herb!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yeah, and I was thinking about smoking some herb!




lol..a real life american beauty!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2005)

kidding...I will stick with beer.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 29, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yeah, and I was thinking about smoking some herb!


  Well, it is suppose to help with pain management 


At least you are sticking to something natural


----------



## maniclion (Dec 29, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> kidding...I will stick with beer.


And I was just about to mail you some.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 29, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yeah, and I was thinking about smoking some herb!




BANNED!


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 29, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> WTF  are you doing?


stirring the pot


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 29, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> i'm Greek Orthodox, very much a Christian.


 
Oy Vay -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 29, 2005)

The Anti-Religion... Or... The Unorganized Religion

I am a free thinker -


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That's funny!
> 
> Wait...you were joking, right?
> 
> ...


 
I believe dramatic times take dramatic measures. Yes I've considered the bible to be parables to open one's mind but it's not. Sodom is believed to have been found for example. It's what we now know as the dead sea...

So you can lick your salty poop all you want but I know in Whom I believe...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 29, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I am a free thinker


 
aka Jackass...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 29, 2005)

*YOU ALL NEED JESUS!!!!!!! *True story...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 29, 2005)

*Jesus is very good!!!*


----------



## maniclion (Dec 29, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> *you All Need Jesus!!!!!!!*


What's a mexican dude have to do with anything?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 29, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *Jesus is very good!!!*


 
Yeah He's super.......


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 29, 2005)

*FOR ME TO*
*POOP ON!*


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 29, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> What's a mexican dude have to do with anything?


 
I thought He was black now?


----------



## maniclion (Dec 29, 2005)

Jesus Jose Sanchez asks:  What do you expect from me?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> *YOU ALL NEED JESUS!!!!!!! *True story...



Ahh...Jesus!  I like him very much, but he no help with hitting a curve ball.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Ahh...Jesus! I like him very much, but he no help with hitting a curve ball.


 
Maybe you just need to learn that sometimes He doesn't help you when you can help yourself...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I believe dramatic times take dramatic measures. Yes I've considered the bible to be parables to open one's mind but it's not. Sodom is believed to have been found for example. It's what we now know as the dead sea...
> 
> So you can lick your salty poop all you want but I know in Whom I believe...



So...we have a very salty area...let's tell a story about a town turned to salt.  That'll convince someone in a few years.   

I'm glad you have strong beliefs.  It's a good foundation for a strong life.  Just remember to temper your beliefs with compassion and understanding.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 29, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Maybe you just need to learn that sometimes He doesn't help you when you can help yourself...


 
He probably can't help because he's been dead
for a couple thousand years -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Ahh...Jesus! I like him very much, but he no help with hitting a curve ball.


 
Up yours Jobu!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Maybe you just need to learn that sometimes He doesn't help you when you can help yourself...



OK....so I'm guessing that refernce was lost on you...nevermind...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Up yours Jobu!



Thanks for not making me go there alone, Monkey.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK....so I'm guessing that refernce was lost on you...nevermind...


 
Likewise...


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 29, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> stirring the pot


nah, I just want to get a idea of who I insult.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 29, 2005)

Sorry guys, but I had to ban Rob.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 29, 2005)

You forgot agnostic, which really doesn't mean a whole lot other than I do not claim to know anything about god. 
Until a sepreme being decides to call me up to tell me he exist and would like me to do stuff, I am going to live my life how I want to.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 29, 2005)

KelJu said:
			
		

> You forgot agnostic, which really doesn't mean a whole lot other than I do not claim to know anything about god.
> Until a sepreme being decides to call me up to tell me he exist and would like me to do stuff, I am going to live my life how I want to.



BANNED! (Reason: GODLESS PAGAN!!!)


----------



## MyK (Dec 29, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I'm homosexual




dude, thats not a religion!!!!


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Dec 29, 2005)

does there need to be a religious board? Ive seen alot of religious posts on here lately...I mean a whole lot.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm Catholic, sort of.  I don't really practice.  I sort of just follow the ideology of not doing anything that causes harm to others, or at least I try not to.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 30, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> Buddha is revered like a god by many buddhists.



*Incorrect*

Siddartha Guatama Buddha was not a god nor did he claim to be a prophet.  He repeatedly stated that he was a human being. 



> Are you a buddhist?



No, I'm not a Buddhist.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 30, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> dude, thats not a religion!!!!


What he means is that he sucks dick religiously


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 30, 2005)

I was baptized catholic, but don't practice religion.  I practice being nice to people I like and an asshole to those I don't.  So far the only person I don't like on the planet is BigDyl, but that is only so he will cry and I can Kung Fu chop him while he is blinded by his tears.


----------



## brogers (Dec 30, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> *Incorrect*
> 
> Siddartha Guatama Buddha was not a god nor did he claim to be a prophet. He repeatedly stated that he was a human being.
> 
> ...


 
I never said he was a god, or that he claimed to be, I said that many Buddhists revere like a god.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> does there need to be a religious board? Ive seen alot of religious posts on here lately...I mean a whole lot.



No, pedophilia is frowned upon here.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 30, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> OK, whose is the Satanic person on this thread?



You are,  PAGAN!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 30, 2005)

And then there's me....


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 30, 2005)

TheGreatSatan said:
			
		

> And then there's me....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 30, 2005)

What??  I'm a Satanist, everyone knows.  It's the talk of the town, really!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 30, 2005)

hey satan, how much does jesus love us??


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 30, 2005)

TheGreatSatan said:
			
		

> What??  I'm a Satanist, everyone knows.  It's the talk of the town, really!




It's ok, I forgive you.   

However, for the rest of these sinners, they will be BANISHED TO ETERNAL DAMNATION!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 30, 2005)

shit.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2005)

not exactly a satanists per se but it is the closest definition that was available


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> I never said he was a god, or that he claimed to be, I said that many Buddhists revere like a god.



Even so, it's an incorrect statement.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh no, not another religion thread.  Run for your lives!!!!


----------



## brogers (Dec 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Even so, it's an incorrect statement.


 
No it isn't.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm still caught up in the fact that people call Christianity organized, yet, Christians argue within each sect that their views are right and others are wrong.  Sounds pretty disorganized to me.


----------



## KEFE (Dec 30, 2005)

i DONT KNOW


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> No it isn't.



 Ok, well, I'm a practicing Buddhist who has been studying alone and in tempels for a few years now, and have never met ANYONE who thinks that way.

What's the basis of your assertion?


----------



## maniclion (Dec 30, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> I never said he was a god, or that he claimed to be, I said that many Buddhists revere like a god.


If they do then they've severly failed and are at step one in the path to enlightenment.  Because the enlightened ones would never want themselves to revered as any higher of a being thanany other, however they do beleive in higher planes of enlightenment.  In Buddhism God didn't create man, man created God.

I self studied Buddhism since I was 10, I feel more influenced by it than I do by the Baptist influences I had.  I used to go to Church and tune out the preacher and just meditate while staring at the Hymnal in front of me.  It felt better to me than listening to some guy try to scare me into being a nice person because some unseen force was going to scold me.


----------



## GFR (Dec 30, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> I never said he was a god, or that he claimed to be, I said that many Buddhists revere like a god.



Most people are total idiots  so yes......most fu-k up the beliefs of their Religion/ect  , the Millions of people murdered and Tortured to death by the Christian church is the best and ugliest exampe.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2005)

All of you are wrong.  I am God.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> If they do then they've severly failed and are at step one in the path to enlightenment.  Because the enlightened ones would never want themselves to revered as any higher of a being thanany other, however they do beleive in higher planes of enlightenment.  In Buddhism God didn't create man, man created God.
> 
> I self studied Buddhism since I was 10, I feel more influenced by it than I do by the Baptist influences I had.  I used to go to Church and tune out the preacher and just meditate while staring at the Hymnal in front of me.  It felt better to me than listening to some guy try to scare me into being a nice person because some unseen force was going to scold me.



Sounds like an excellent use of the time.  If we could get more people to just sit quietly and think for an hour a week, we'd all be in much better shape, I think.


----------



## brogers (Dec 30, 2005)

You twisted my statement, I never tried to say that Buddha is the god of Buddhism, just that many people who call themselves "Buddhists" revere him like a supreme being, just like people of other religions do with whom they believe in.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> You twisted my statement, I never tried to say that Buddha is the god of Buddhism, just that many people who call themselves "Buddhists" revere him like a supreme being, just like people of other religions do with whom they believe in.



I don't think manic or I twisted what you said, just responded to it.  I'll ask again, what is the basis of your statement?  How many Buddhists do you know?  How many have you talked to about their beliefs?  Did you read it in a book?  See it on TV?  I'm just asking where the statement comes from.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 30, 2005)

I believe the name tells my story!!! But I do not judge anyone for being, or not being what they want to be, it's not my right!!!


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I believe the name tells my story!!! But I do not judge anyone for being, or not being what they want to be, it's not my right!!!





PAGAN!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 30, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> PAGAN!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 30, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> I never said he was a god, or that he claimed to be, I said that many Buddhists revere like a god.



Buddhist do not revere Siddartha Guatama Buddha like a god becuse the very principle of teachings was that he was a mere human being.

If anyone is revering him "like a god," they are not Buddhist.  Buddhism  takes a lot of study.


----------



## GFR (Dec 30, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Buddhist do not revere Siddartha Guatama Buddha like a god becuse the very principle of teachings was that he was a mere human being.
> 
> If anyone is revering him "like a god," *they are not Buddhist.  Buddhism  takes a lot of study*.


    
I agree 100%

I am/was a Buddhist and I met many people who said they were as well. Some of them were actually in a cult like bastedization of Bubbhism.....I even went to a few of these so called Buddhist meatings....I was disgusted and walked out.



I'm drunk so I will not spell check this *bitches.*


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100%
> 
> I am/was a Buddhist and I met many people who said they were as well. Some of them were actually in a cult like bastedization of Bubbhism.....I even went to a few of these so called Buddhist meatings....I was disgusted and walked out.
> 
> ...





YOU HAVE FORSAKEN JESUS!

BANNED!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 30, 2005)

*"Al-hamdo lillah"*
"*All praise is due to Allah*."


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> *"Al-hamdo lillah"*
> "*All praise is due to Allah*."


 
I didn't realize you're a Muslim, does it bother you that a couple of folks here degrade your religion.


----------



## brogers (Dec 31, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I didn't realize you're a Muslim, does it bother you that a couple of folks here degrade your religion.


 
Pretty insignificant when you compare words to the murder of civilians.  More people should jump off the PC bandwagon and see these people for who they really are (at least the ones in the Middle East, there are some reasonable ones).


----------



## V Player (Dec 31, 2005)

I put no stock in religion. Or the bible. By both words I have seen the lunacies of fanatics from every denomination be called The Will of God. Holiness is in Right Action, and courageon behalf of those who cannot defend themselves. Goodness - what God desires - is in the heart and mind. By what you do each day, you will be a good man. Or not. 





I adhere to the philosophy of Bushido. I have no religion.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> Pretty insignificant when you compare words to the murder of civilians.  More people should jump off the PC bandwagon and see these people for who they really are (at least the ones in the Middle East, there are some reasonable ones).



Are you back on that?  Why is it you never respond to posts that pin you down for the logic and thought behind your posts?  

You clearly have a lot of anger.  I hope one day you find peace with yourself.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> I put no stock in religion. Or the bible. By both words I have seen the lunacies of fanatics from every denomination be called The Will of God. Holiness is in Right Action, and courageon behalf of those who cannot defend themselves. Goodness - what God desires - is in the heart and mind. By what you do each day, you will be a good man. Or not.




 

The extremists on both sides are the scary ones.  How's the song go?  "The only people I fear are those who never have doubts."  Or something like that.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> Back on what? Ive already said that I preffer not to get into the specifics of my beliefs because they are, well....MY beliefs. Why should I try to get you or anyone to try and understand them? I see no reason to do that. If that bothers you, then that is your problem, sir.
> 
> 
> Anger? See, that is precicely why I dont get into the details. A few posts of mine and you already have me and my life figured out according to what YOU want to see. How very insightfull of you.




Umm....that post was in reference to brogers, not you, V.  Look again.  My response to your post was pretty positive, I thought.


----------



## V Player (Dec 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Umm....that post was in reference to brogers, not you, V.  Look again.  My response to your post was pretty positive, I thought.


Holy shit.........I could have sworn you quoted me. Boy........dont I feel foolish.



Ok you can call me johnny for the day. Cool?


----------



## brogers (Dec 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Are you back on that? Why is it you never respond to posts that pin you down for the logic and thought behind your posts?
> 
> You clearly have a lot of anger. I hope one day you find peace with yourself.


 
My personal experience with people who call themselves "Buddhists" whether they truly are or not.

Yes I have a lot of anger toward people who target civilian men, women and children for murder.  Peace only comes through victory, and I surely hope we achieve it.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> Holy shit.........I could have sworn you quoted me. Boy........dont I feel foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok you can call me johnny for the day. Cool?



Z'cool.  Hey, it's n.y. eve, time for forgiving all those who have trespassed etc. etc...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> My personal experience with people who call themselves "Buddhists" whether they truly are or not.



Then I would say they were not, or at least not very advanced in their study.  That's not much of a basis for arguing with people who practice, but at least it's something, I suppose.



			
				brogers said:
			
		

> Yes I have a lot of anger toward people who target civilian men, women and children for murder.  Peace only comes through victory, and I surely hope we achieve it.




You cannot simultaneously prevent and prepare for war -- Albert Einstein
(A bit of a cliche, I'll admit, but it's true.)  

But don't forget, we (being the US) have killed plenty of civilians in our own pursuit of "peace."  There's plenty of innocent blood for everyone's hands.


----------



## brogers (Dec 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Then I would say they were not, or at least not very advanced in their study. That's not much of a basis for arguing with people who practice, but at least it's something, I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The United States does not actively target and murder civilians.  Do not ever compare us to the islamo fascist you sicko.

Execution style murders followed by broadcasts on the internet.  How dare you try and compare them to the United States.
http://www.hyscience.com/video/FLURL-dot-com-21896-ronald.mpg


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> The United States does not actively target and murder civilians.  Do not ever compare us to the islamo fascist you sicko.
> 
> Execution style murders followed by broadcasts on the internet.  How dare you try and compare them to the United States.



I didn't compare them.  I just said the US has killed plenty of civilians in the name of "peace."  

US soldiers have committed plenty of atrocities around the globe in the course of spreading our doctrine.  That includes here at home.  Go back and read some history about Korea, Vietnam, the way we treated prisoners, destroyed villages, abused civilians including women and children.  Read a little bit about civil rights, slavery, the civil war, and our own development as a nation.  

I am not condoning the acts of terrorists, but neither am I turning a blind eye to what the "good guys" have done either.  To think that the US has never done anything wrong is just plain naive.  It is equally naive to condemn a race of people for the actions of the extremists.  After all, that is one of the things terrorist do to justify their attacks on us.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 31, 2005)

i celebrate christmas, so therefore i am a christian.  an irish catholic to be exact.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> i celebrate christmas, so therefore i am a christian.  an irish catholic to be exact.



I celebrate Xmas too.  It makes me a consumer.


----------



## GFR (Dec 31, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> *The United States does not actively target and murder civilians.*  Do not ever compare us to the islamo fascist you sicko.
> 
> Execution style murders followed by broadcasts on the internet.  How dare you try and compare them to the United States.
> http://www.hyscience.com/video/FLURL-dot-com-21896-ronald.mpg



The only country in the world to ever drop atomic boms on children, women and old people ( civilians) .....*America*

 	At 11:02 a.m., August 9, 1945 an atomic bomb exploded on Nagasaki.
The fierce blast wind, heat rays reaching several thousand degrees, and deadly radiation generated by the explosion crushed, burned and killed everything in sight and reduced this entire area to a barren field of rubble.

About one-third of Nagasaki City was destroyed and* 150,000 people killed* or injured, and it was said at the time that this area would be devoid of vegetation for 75 years.

The atomic bomb named "Little Boy" was dropped on Hiroshima by the Enola Gay, a Boeing B-29 bomber, at 8:15 in the morning of August 6, 1945.
*
In Hiroshima*, of a resident civilian population of 250 000 it was estimated that *45 000 died on the first day and a further 19 000 during the subsequent four months.* 


*The worst act of terrorism and murder ever*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I celebrate Xmas too. It makes me a consumer.


Good one, even the Pope complained about Christmas being too commercial.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *.*
> 
> 
> *The worst act of terrorism and murder ever*


You also forgot about the American born Japanese being sent to prison camps by FDR.



> The Japanese American internment refers to the forcible relocation of approximately 112,000 to 120,000 Japanese and Japanese Americans, 62 percent of whom were United States citizens, from the west coast of the United States during World War II to hastily constructed housing facilities called War Relocation Camps in remote portions of the nation's interior.
> 
> During the war, an appeal reached the Supreme Court contesting the government's authority to intern people based on their ancestry; the court sided with the government. The U.S. government officially apologized for the internment in the 1980s, saying it was based on "race prejudice, war hysteria, and a failure of political leadership", and paid reparations to survivors. Some reparations were also paid in 1948, and Congress passed eight compensation-related laws between 1951 and 1978.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 31, 2005)

*Muslims are f*cking scum.*

And....Happy New Year,


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 31, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> *Muslims are f*cking scum.*
> 
> And....Happy New Year,



SHUTUP BEFORE I KICK YOUR ASS!!!111111


----------



## hp192003 (Jan 1, 2006)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> *Muslims are f*cking scum.*
> 
> And....Happy New Year,



As with any religions, there are always extremists. Now, the Muslim extremists are in the news A LOT but it is unfair to tar all muslims with the same brush. 

Irrelevant of how silly the basis of a religion is, ie scientology and creationism, it does not make them a bad person (in most cases).


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 3, 2006)

Mormon With 8 wifes..Works for me


----------

